# not open SQLite database in iPhone device



## diyora (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all,
I used SQLite database.It is open when i run code in iPhone simulator mode.
But when i run same code on iPhone device mode it is not open or it is not found come.

Thank you..


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 17, 2008)

That class is covered under the iPhone SDK NDA so we can not talk about this until the NDA is lifted.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 1, 2008)

It looks like the NDA will be lifted in a matter of days or less.  I will unlock your topic when I have read the new NDA agreement.


----------



## fryke (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds to me like it's only for _released_ software.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes it does but this will include the SDK for the current software that's running on the iPhone which as of now is 2.1


----------

